

Be a Jerk: The Worst Business Lesson from the Steve Jobs Biography - jwb119
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/be-a-jerk-the-worst-business-lesson-from-the-steve-jobs-biography/249136/

======
andrewfelix
Hilarious, for a minute I thought I was reading an Onion article. I can't
believe there was a paper written titled _"The No Asshole Rule: Building a
Civilized Workplace and Surviving One That Isn't"_.

Hilarity aside, this article was great. But I felt the use of Steve Jobs as
the main vehicle for the argument was a little clunky. I think the point about
asshole management style could have been made with Steve Jobs as _one_
example.

~~~
MattLaroche
Not just a paper, but an entire book. It's easy reading, and if you've been
negatively affected by assholes at work, worth a read.

------
dmishe
The very same book has quotes of employees saying that if not for asshole
Steve they wouldn't accomplish what they did. Like when the design was
"perfect", Steve would come and say it was shit and then they made it even
more perfect. There are two sides to the medal

